# Small Electric Pressure Washer for Jetter?



## schulte (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm looking for recommendations for a small portable electric jetter for doing small lines, 2" or so. What are you using? 

I'm in MN and I don't want to lug around the gas machine and put hoses through windows and doors in the cold. 

Anything you can add to this question regarding hoses, tips, sources for purchase is welcome.

Thank you.

John


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi John,
You'll get a lot more answers if you read and follow this advise.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Trojan Sewer Equipment. Check them out.


----------



## schulte (Jan 15, 2012)

I did miss the intro part. I'll do that. 

Thank you.

John


----------

